# Is my NFC chip broken?



## Crooke356 (Nov 26, 2011)

First off, I've searched high and low for an answer.

NFC does not work on my VZW Galaxy Nexus. I got my phone at launch. Soon after, I used my $10 wallet credit with no issues.

I got the Nexus 7 at launch, this was my first opportunity to use NFC for another purpose aside from Google Wallet. I can't get it to work.

I've downloaded apps to help with file transfer via NFC. No luck. I've read instructions, although as far as I can tell its a very simple process, but it still doesn't work.

I've heard that by flashing between ROMs, there is a security feature that disables the payment feature but leaves the other NFC features fully functional?

I have 3 batteries. 1 standard that came with the phone and 2 Samsung OEM extended batteries. All NFC compatible. I've tried the NFC feature on all 3.

Have I obtained invalid information regarding the NFC security feature and disabled my NFC chip completely?

Am I somehow doing something wrong despite my research?

Or do I just have an NFC chip that has gone bad?

Any help, tips or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

If you messed up your secure element, there's supposed to be a way to fix it.
Too bad there isn't a NFC testing app, to my knowledge.


----------



## kdo23 (Dec 19, 2011)

I was just trying this it myself. My wallet app works fine, and I believe now that wallet is cloud based your secure element should be less of an issue.

Android beam seems fickle but I did get it too work between my n7 and gnex. The NFC chip is up high so try that. I only had about a 50/50 success rate though. Try it without a case too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> If you messed up your secure element, there's supposed to be a way to fix it.
> Too bad there isn't a NFC testing app, to my knowledge.


Plenty of NFC testing reading / writing / reprogramming apps. I have programmed cards sitting all around the pad. Search NFC in play store


----------



## Crooke356 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've tried every app I've found in the play store to no avail. Lol, I've tapped by devices together in every way possible. I've tried different ROMs as well, restored my stock backup as well, still no luck. I'm really beginning to believe the chip is bad. I just wanna find an instance where someone else has had similar experience and I haven't. Again, I've searched and searched for someone else who is getting zero response from their NFC chip and can't find any reports. Odd....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Goofball (Aug 26, 2012)

The NFC antenna is in the battery. If you've replaced the battery with a non-OEM extended or cheap aftermarket it might not have the NFC antenna or it might just be faulty. Try a different battery if you can.

Edit: So yeah, I guess I missed the part in the OP where you state you have 3 OEM batteries all with NFC and none of them work... One of those kind of days.

You say you "restored my stock backup". I'm assuming this is a NANDROID from before you installed the first custom ROM on it. Have you tried flashing completely back to stock from a fresh image, not a backup? It would be advisable to make an off-device copy of the sdcard including any NANDROID backups before doing so.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

OK so you claim your NFC isn't working because you can't seem to make a connection with your nexus 7? Have you tried to use Google wallet since then? You don't mention that your google wallet no longer works. The secure element, if locked out, has no impact on ordinary non secure nfc functions like Android beem
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm having this same issue. I have 3 different nfc enabled batteries, none of them work with my nfc tags. Real bummer.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I know this seems like common sense but check that NFC is turned on. Settings>more> make sure NFC and android beam are activated on both devices.

Second, when tapping the gnex to the N7, make sure you are closer to the top of the N7. The NFC in it is maybe 3-4" below the top of the device. Took me a minute to figure this out the first time i transfered some stuff over android beam....works well now that I know where to touch it


----------

